# Red Bird



## leo (Jul 2, 2008)

The Cardinals have just about taken over as the gaurdians of my feeders and the bird bath too

Oly E510, BIGMA, F 8, S 1/125, ISO 400, FL 500mm, Tpod, RAW


----------



## rip18 (Jul 2, 2008)

Yours still look like they are in pretty good shape - aren't all worn out or moulting!  If you are going to have a bird take over, what a bird to have!!!


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 2, 2008)

Good looking bird!


----------



## SouthernAngler (Jul 2, 2008)

very nice....good color


----------



## Hoss (Jul 2, 2008)

Glad you got a good one to take over.  Ours seem to have gone to the sparrows.  Fine shot of this one, Leo.

Hoss


----------



## believer (Jul 2, 2008)

*up close*

you can count the hairs? on its chinny chin chin


----------



## DRB1313 (Jul 2, 2008)

Neat shot Leo. Looks real good.


----------



## bigkga69 (Jul 2, 2008)

I wish my camera could zoom in like yalls....


----------



## Smokey (Jul 2, 2008)

Yep, thats a *RED *bird alright!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 2, 2008)

Smokey sort of beat me to the "Man that's some REDright there."


----------



## StriperAddict (Jul 2, 2008)

The color and detail on this Cardinal is awesome.  Thanks 4 sharing!


----------



## leo (Jul 3, 2008)

*Thanks all*



rip18 said:


> Yours still look like they are in pretty good shape - aren't all worn out or moulting!  If you are going to have a bird take over, what a bird to have!!!



These pics are 30 days old, I'm kinda behind in posting

They are still active at the feeder and look to be in decent shape, they should be as much sunflower seeds as they go through


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 3, 2008)

Nice, I like the reflections on his beak and eye.


----------



## GAranger1403 (Jul 3, 2008)

That is awesome, love the eye detail!


----------

